# Where is the best place to buy R3?



## look585carbon (Apr 18, 2006)

where is the best place to buy a R3 frame? and why? I don't care about maintence just looking for a good deal (price) or a dealer who kicks in some extras to close the deal - thanks--


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

look585carbon said:


> where is the best place to buy a R3 frame? and why? I don't care about maintence just looking for a good deal (price) or a dealer who kicks in some extras to close the deal - thanks--


Depends where you live. Are you anywhere near Montreal?


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm actually selling my R3-SL w/ full Dura Ace on ebay right now if youre interested. The frame has never been ridden, I'm selling it because i bought an SLC-SL. Let me know if youre interested.


----------

